# Cutting concrete pavers? I thought I knew how!



## wahoowad (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a fairly robust 14" chop saw I use for cutting metal stuff like rebar. I bought a 14" cutting disc for concrete and went to cut my first paver (I need to cut a few of them to fit my project). It took a really long time to cut through it and also consumed more of my wheel than anticipated. I tried to "let the wheel do the work" but couldn't detect any progress unless I bore down on it some.  I'm not sure what else to do - this seems like the right set up - but it is a pain and I'm hoping to learn of a better solution.

These are 6x6 and 6x9 irregular pavers from Lowes. They look to be made of some type of poured concrete with lots of sand.


----------



## nshif (Sep 5, 2007)

I cut them up to 1 1/2 " thick with a MK 8" diamond blade wet saw, Still kinda slow but works. Perhaps rent one.


----------



## GVA (Sep 5, 2007)

nshif said:
			
		

> I cut them up to 1 1/2 " thick with a MK 8" diamond blade wet saw, Still kinda slow but works. Perhaps rent one.


good call
or you could try your hand at the old score and snap with the brick chisel......  But expect alot of waste during the learning curve


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 5, 2007)

Is your cutting disk a diamond blade. It should cut through it like butter is so. If your using a carborundum blade, your going to need lots & it will take a while.


----------



## My_3_Girls (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm seconding (or thirding, or fourthing) the diamond blade.  I've used those black blades before without much success.  I switched to diamond blades on a hand held 5" grinder, works like a charm.


----------



## Gibbonboy (Sep 6, 2007)

A wet saw with a diamond blade is probably the best tool to use, but a brick cutter would work too. You might be able to rent either locally. Concrete is incredibly hard once cured, diamond blades are about all there is that works well.


----------



## drizler (Sep 11, 2007)

Try the deep score and chisel method.   A masonary wheel on your table saw will do nicely and its darned near free.   Just mark it raise the blade about 1/2 inch and just roll it across several tomes.     Not much skill required and no real learning curve.  Its a tad messy but thats about it.    Do both sides if its thick and after that just crack it with a chisel and hammer.      I figured that one out when I couldn't find a tile cutter large enough to fit some tiles I had.   Now I wouldn't do it any other way.   You don't even have to worry about getting the pinkies near the blade as about all it does is friction burn you a bit.    A 4-4.5" grinding wheel on a small grinder will shape and finish anything more you need of it.    Don't bother with those tiny grinder cut off blades as they don't last and get pricey really fast.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 19, 2007)

I used an abrasive wheel in a table saw for my pavers.

edit:  Maybe the moving back and forth works-I also moved the blade up in increments.
I did run out of blade once, when the blade eroded to the point where it wouldn't go all the way through, but my solution was to go out and buy a new blade.    Next time, chisel.


----------



## eba1225 (Sep 20, 2007)

I hate to say this but the only way that I found to make acceptable was with a diamong blade on a wet saw.  I rent that when I need to make multiple cuts, else I take it to the local landscape supply and they will cut it for me at .50 per cut.

Erik


----------

